# Former mod dropping by to say "hello"



## Rockflake (7 Mar 2011)

Well hi,

Its been long time and I'm not sure how many of my old friends are still here but I've come over all nostalgic for a forum which in the past I've given many, many hours to.

We needed the break. The fact was I needed to see new people. I can do commitment, really but now that we've grown in our own ways, perhaps its time to become reacquainted.

regards,

Rockflake


----------



## fobs (7 Mar 2011)

What was your previous username as only have 1 post?


----------



## Yorrick (7 Mar 2011)

Its not you. Its me.


----------



## Rockflake (7 Mar 2011)

My username hasn't changed. I was a mod roughly between 1999 and 2002. I'm only down as having one post because my account was on the old system. Brendan kindly re-established my identity this morning.

Rockflake


----------



## callybags (7 Mar 2011)

You're too late, I'm afraid.

No mods here any more. Only rockers.


----------



## Upstihaggity (7 Mar 2011)

:d





callybags said:


> you're too late, i'm afraid.
> 
> No mods here any more. Only rockers.


----------



## fobs (7 Mar 2011)

Welcome back Rockflake. I was on the old system too despite my low post count have been a member for years!


----------



## Purple (7 Mar 2011)

Rockflake said:


> My username hasn't changed. I was a mod roughly between 1999 and 2002. I'm only down as having one post because my account was on the old system. Brendan kindly re-established my identity this morning.
> 
> Rockflake



Before my time...


----------



## LDFerguson (7 Mar 2011)

Ah Rockflake, I remember you well.  God I look back so fondly on those halcyon days skipping through the virtual fields in the sunshine.  Welcome back!


----------



## Lex Foutish (7 Mar 2011)

Purple said:


> Before *my time*...


 
Remember me when you come into your kingdom.......


----------



## Marion (7 Mar 2011)

Hi Rockflake

Welcome back. One of my memories is a vegetarian sandwich uneaten at a mods' meeting.

Marion


----------



## Lex Foutish (7 Mar 2011)

Marion said:


> Hi Rockflake
> 
> Welcome back. One of my memories is a vegetarian sandwich uneaten at a mods' meeting.
> 
> Marion


 
Well, Marion, the meeting obviously wasn't in The Long Valley!


----------



## Marion (7 Mar 2011)

Lex

 

No they serve great toasted specials there if I recall from AAM. 

Marion


----------



## Lex Foutish (7 Mar 2011)

Marion said:


> Lex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The best in Town, Marion! You'll have to try the beef salad one, though.....


----------



## Firefly (8 Mar 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> The best in Town, Marion! You'll have to try the beef salad one, though.....




That's lunch sorted


----------



## Firefly (8 Mar 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> You'll have to try the beef salad one, though.....



Thank you sir, it WAS a treat...proper beef. Haven't been there for awhile and noticed that they actually cut the sandwiches all the way thought too - you used to have to pull them apart yourself..something I could never manage.  A nice, hot bowl of veg soup to wash it down. The obligatory few lines with a "character" at the bar who belongs in a last-chance-saloon and a few pages of the Paper....bliss. (All I was short was a nice pint)


----------



## Mpsox (8 Mar 2011)

Firefly said:


> Thank you sir, it WAS a treat...proper beef. Haven't been there for awhile and noticed that they actually cut the sandwiches all the way thought too - you used to have to pull them apart yourself..something I could never manage. A nice, hot bowl of veg soup to wash it down. The obligatory few lines with a "character" at the bar who belongs in a last-chance-saloon and a few pages of the Paper....bliss. (All I was short was a nice pint)


 
Stephen Ireland doesn't know what he's missing


----------



## Lex Foutish (8 Mar 2011)

Firefly said:


> Thank you sir, it WAS a treat...proper beef. Haven't been there for awhile and noticed that they actually cut the sandwiches all the way thought too - you used to have to pull them apart yourself..something I could never manage. A nice, hot bowl of veg soup to wash it down. The obligatory *few lines with a "character" at the bar* who belongs in a last-chance-saloon and a few pages of the Paper....bliss. (All I was short was a nice pint)


 

Yes, Firefly, 'tis me daaza! I haven't been there in a few months either but looking forward already after your post! 

I presume that your "few lines" at the bar were only a few lines of chat!!!!!! 




Mpsox said:


> Stephen Ireland doesn't know what he's missing


 

Neither does Marion!


----------



## Staples (8 Mar 2011)

I bet Rockflake is well pleased he stopped by.


----------



## Rockflake (8 Mar 2011)

Hi Guys,

Hi LD. Hi Marion. Is Jed still lurking somewhere?

My but this forum has come a long way. Its a maze of threads these days. I don't know the long Valley so I presume its not in the big smoke. 

I question your memory Marion. I've never left a vegetarian sandwich uneaten.

Rockflake


----------



## Seagull (8 Mar 2011)

That must be a really large loaf of bread to fit in a whole vegetarian.


----------



## Purple (8 Mar 2011)

Rockflake said:


> I don't know the long Valley so I presume its not in the big smoke.



It's in a large(ish) town in the southwest of the country.


----------



## Marion (8 Mar 2011)

> Is Jed still lurking somewhere?


You probably mean jem. He comes out of retirement every now and again.

Memory Lane:
The mods who were around in your time were:
Brendan, Garrettod, jem, Clubman, Rainyday,Tommy, Rockflake, MOB, LiamD (Ferguson), zag, Alan, endowed, Marion

Trivia Time:
With regard to the sandwich: A special request had gone in for a veggie sandwich for the mods' meeting.  However, you did not attend it. Your absence and the uneaten sandwich were, clearly, duly noted by the newbie mod (me). It was, I believe, my first meeting.

Imagine! you were blissfully unaware of that uneaten sandwich all this time. 


Marion


----------



## Purple (8 Mar 2011)

Where's MOB gone?
Garrettod is gone. 
Rainyday has morphed.
Clubman is resisting his addiction (with the odd slip)
Tommy is gone.
Endowed is gone.
Jem is still here (but posts useful and constructive comments in the important parts of the forum so I don't see much of him).

I'm feeling a bit nostalgic myself, and I'm only a blow-in. You old-timer Mod's must be teary-eyed!


----------



## Marion (8 Mar 2011)

Some might be here in a new guise.

Tedd became a mod after me.

Marion


----------



## IsleOfMan (9 Mar 2011)

Does this mean that C/MAN might be considering a goodbye tour as well?


----------



## Firefly (9 Mar 2011)

Purple said:


> It's in a large(ish) town in the southwest of the country.



AKA "God's Country"


----------



## LDFerguson (10 Mar 2011)

While on this nostalgia trip, there was another poster who was around in the early days that I remember now - UDS.  I can't remember if he was a Mod or not but he was a very impressive contributor and wrote in such an authoritative and knowledgeable style that I never dared argue with him.


----------



## Purple (10 Mar 2011)

LDFerguson said:


> While on this nostalgia trip, there was another poster who was around in the early days that I remember now - UDS.  I can't remember if he was a Mod or not but he was a very impressive contributor and wrote in such an authoritative and knowledgeable style that I never dared argue with him.



I feel the same way about you


----------



## Marion (11 Mar 2011)

UDS was my AAM guru. The ultimate informed and balanced poster. He declined to be a moderator.

Marion


----------



## Firefly (11 Mar 2011)

Firefly said:


> Thank you sir, it WAS a treat...proper beef. Haven't been there for awhile and noticed that they actually cut the sandwiches all the way thought too - you used to have to pull them apart yourself..something I could never manage.  A nice, hot bowl of veg soup to wash it down. The obligatory few lines with a "character" at the bar who belongs in a last-chance-saloon and a few pages of the Paper....bliss. (All I was short was a nice pint)




Sorry to take this back to the Long Valley again, but this is important. Lex, I had the Corned Beef salad sandwich today and it is even nicer than the beef salad. Someone needs to let someone know!


----------



## Lex Foutish (12 Mar 2011)

Firefly said:


> Sorry to take this back to the Long Valley again, but this is important. Lex, I had the *Corned Beef salad sandwich* today and it is even nicer than the beef salad. Someone needs to let someone know!


 
Hi Firefly. I'll definitely go for that he next time I'm in there. I'm actually hoping to pop in there some day next week. I'll post the report here but I know I won't be disappointed.

By the way, do you think we should start a Long Valley Appreciation Thread here? My only concern is that it might upset Purple?


----------



## Firefly (14 Mar 2011)

Poor Purple...must be tough fighting those demons!


----------



## Purple (14 Mar 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Hi Firefly. I'll definitely go for that he next time I'm in there. I'm actually hoping to pop in there some day next week. I'll post the reportere but I know I won't be disappointed.
> 
> By the way, do you think we should start a Long Valley Appreciation Thread here? My only concern is that it might upset Purple?



Go for it, but the next time I'm down there you'll have to buy me lunch


----------



## Lex Foutish (14 Mar 2011)

Purple said:


> Go for it, *but the next time I'm down there you'll have to buy me lunch*


 
You're on! And you're buying the Beamish!


----------



## Firefly (15 Mar 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> You're on! And you're buying the *Beamish*!



It was looking so promising...


----------



## Purple (15 Mar 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> You're on! And you're buying the Beamish!



I’ll drink Beamish, it’s like a bland version of Guinness.


----------



## Firefly (15 Mar 2011)

Purple said:


> I’ll drink Beamish, it’s like a bland version of Guinness.



And that's saying something


----------



## zag (16 Mar 2011)

Then there was that other moderator, whatsisname, yer man, the one who helped out with the IT side of things, you know the one.

For those of you who need some reminders of the early people, you can use my patent pending automatic early poster looking up mechanism below





You may notice a pattern developing.

For those of you who are really interested in the old days check this out - http://waybackmachine.org/*/http://www.askaboutmoney.com
Here's an example of the things that were exercising the moderators back then - http://replay.waybackmachine.org/20...ltimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000049&p=2 - you'll see many familiar names there.

The policies were very straight forward in those days -
"POSTING POLICY 
Please keep the heading of the post relevant to the topic. The moderator will change the heading if it is inappropriate. 
Please avoid bad manners and bad language. 
FREE SPEECH
Opinions expressed are personal - opposing views are welcome"

z


----------



## Marion (16 Mar 2011)

Hi zag

Apologies.  I don't know how I missed you on the list considering that you were the first mod to close down one of my posts. (Myself and "bubbles" were having an interesting conversation.) I must have been so traumatised by that event that I blocked you out of my mind .

I have now included you in the original list. I have also included another mod missing from the list   - Alan.

There were nearly as many mods as posters in those days. 


Marion


----------

